# Example of Filters and Signage for Advanced Trails and Skill Areas



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

I'd like to see some samples of signage and filters that folks are putting at the entrance of freeride or advanced level trails with features. 

We're building a trail that our land manager has termed "advanced mt bike course" as opposed to calling it a "trail". It will have drops, skinnys, table tops, drops etc, up to about waist height (keeping it within insurance regs...and no teeters). So nothing crazy but not something you want a beginner stumbling into. Meeting soon w/ the land manger to discuss the signage, so show me what you have.

For the filter, I'm thinking a door frame type feature constructed of cedar logs with a little log-over/skinny ladder up and over to deter beginners. The doorframe and a couple yards of cedar rail fence on each side will be enough to keep the horses out, the door frame being to short and narrow for horse back riders. Rest of the park is shared w/ horses, this trail, no horses because of the features, and many up and down rollers (short 30%+ grades along a sideslope) where the hooves would cause a lot of point inpact

Final question, land manager wants to give mt bikers the right of way on this one trail. Is this a good idea? I think yes, and we'll put signs at each exit reminding riders that hikers and horse have r-o-w on every other trail. But...is it possible that R-O-W issue may just end up confusing people in other parts of the park, or would it be helping things simply by making the typical rider cognizant of R-O-W in the first place?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Some time back I posted a couple of examples of signs that came up for the same reason as yours - a dedicated entrance which led to a trail not everyone would be comfortable on. 

The signs had four symbols on each side. On the left, trail name, direction, distance (in green blue black denoting how tough that distance will feel), walkers allowed or not. On the right, gradient, speed, jumps and technical trail features (all rated green blue black). 

The idea was pretty much shat-on in this forum, based on there are plenty of signs already available to serve the purpose. In your case, this sort of sign would help a rider decide whether to start the trail or not, because they would know they are up for (eg) a steep trail with jumps, drops, skinnies (listed within the technical trail features symbol), that is a very hard 1.5km in length. Sorry I can't seem to post the trail signs which were done on Powerpoint.

Re your entrance; if you are creating a choke to discourage horses, that includes a "doorway" followed by a skinny, be careful to leave enough room for a rider to gain momentum or there will be the chance for even good riders to fall off the bridge. Almost no-one can do a skinny from a standing start. Good luck and show us what you come up with.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry, but here's a late and poor example of a horse discourager. Branches of larger tress woven together can look more obvious.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's a pic of a sketch up for the filter. Top is an"overhead" view. Bottom is what you'd see from the bike. The signs might be 2' x 3' or so. Plenty of room for warnings etc.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's my one sign example (not mine, I just took the pic). I also have all the IMBA books as well as local attorney/rider to hit up. Just curious what else is out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

At Duthie Hill, the idea for the filter was to introduce an elevated drop in or roll in feature at the head of the trail. It's a great idea and it helps eliminate person getting into a trail that's over their heads at the starting filter "feature" is equally intimidating if not more than the rest of the run.


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

The Colorado Mountain Bike Assn. (COMBA.org) in cooperation with the USFS, completed Raspberry Ridge and Blackjack trails last year. They are located in the Buffalo Creek Recreation Area of the Pike National Forest about an hour SW of Denver. Raspberry Ridge is a one mile climb and with the exception of one area, it is a relatively mild technical introduction of what's to follow. Once at the top, the 2.5 mile long Blackjack (extreme) trail will test your skills. Here are some pics of the filter feature at the bottom of RR, some of the signs on Blackjack (each feature is named and rated) and a shot from the top of the feature known as Slot Machine. Here's a link to one video of the trail: Colorado Rocks on Vimeo


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

casey said:


> The Colorado Mountain Bike Assn. (COMBA.org) in cooperation with the USFS, completed Raspberry Ridge and Blackjack trails last year. They are located in the Buffalo Creek Recreation Area of the Pike National Forest about an hour SW of Denver. Raspberry Ridge is a one mile climb and with the exception of one area, it is a relatively mild technical introduction of what's to follow. Once at the top, the 2.5 mile long Blackjack (extreme) trail will test your skills. Here are some pics of the filter feature at the bottom of RR, some of the signs on Blackjack (each feature is named and rated) and a shot from the top of the feature known as Slot Machine.


WOW. That looks like a good time. Got my heart beating just watching the video.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Old thread, but I'll post this anyway. Here is the entrance to a ladder that has two ways off: a 3-foot drop or a 6-foot drop. The skinny is about 8' long and is about 3' off the ground and it is very effective in keeping beginners off the ladder.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Horse filter. Careful, it's a tall rider filter too.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Coyote urine sprayed around works great...
...horseys don't like Coyotes


----------

